# 1995 SE V6 3.0L 4WD Speedometer Woes



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

My speedometer needle has been doing the dance that many people have described in this forum. Oddly, it seems to only do this during cold weather. Upon starting a cold vehicle, the speedometer needle flutters around 10mph, the odometer does not work, then both finally begin to read correctly as the vehicle warms up. The tachometer is not affected, and works fine. I have replaced the speed sensor in the transfer case, but the problem persists. Might this issue be related to a circuit board on the gauge in the dashboard? If so, can this board be replaced? If not, does anyone have any suggestions as to how to resolve the problem without incurring a $550 bill to pull the dash and replace the speedometer?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

wow! thats a lot of $$ 
if you can turn a screw driver.. you can replace a speedo
the speedo runs about $160(online), setting the mileage about $24
pull a few screws to take the trim off from around the cluster, then there are 4 screws that hold the cluster in and a couple more that hold the speedo in... you can do it!
I replaced mine and I had no clue... its pretty simple


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, Speedo. Don't I have to pull the entire dash to access the cluster?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

no... just pull the trim around the cluster, should be 4 screws, then 4 more for the cluster


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IIRC, the lower 2 screws of the cluster finisher are hidden by the lower dash panel. I believe you'll need to remove the lower dash panel first, and possibly the steering column covers. Still, not a hard job with a couple of #2 Phillips screwdrivers and possible a 10MM socket and ratchet.


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, guys. I'm going to access the cluster and inspect and reseat the connection to the speedometer head, but it's beginning to sound like it will have to be replaced. I'm reluctant to buy a recycled one, as I risk getting something that's as whacked as mine. Any recommendations for online vendors of a replacement speedometer head? What's the situation with matching the odometer setting?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

buying a new oem and being a 95, I am pretty sure they will pre set the mileage (I think 95 was the year they started that) They will want your vin & mileage at the time of ordering


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi, friends. I just checked with my Nissan dealer parts department, and they quoted me $245 for the speedo head, then another $45 to have the odometer set (including shipping). I found the speedo head at Global Nissan Parts, but they say they don't deal with the odometer. I will see if I can track down the name of the company that resets the odometer and send the speedo head to them directly.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

you can buy a whole cluster from a jy for $25. 15 minutes tops to change it out.


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check some salvage yards and see what's available.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

rummy53 said:


> Hi, friends. I just checked with my Nissan dealer parts department, and they quoted me $245 for the speedo head, then another $45 to have the odometer set (including shipping). I found the speedo head at Global Nissan Parts, but they say they don't deal with the odometer. I will see if I can track down the name of the company that resets the odometer and send the speedo head to them directly.


this is where I bought mine, abcnissanwholesale.com they will want the vin & mileage, and it will come pre-set


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks. I'll give them a shout.


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. My only concern is that I would be purchasing another bad speedo head. That era for instruments doesn't seem to be very reliable.


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, Speedo. I just phoned ABC, and they seem to have the goods.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

no problem.. when I bought mine, I just needed the vin & mileage and I had it in a couple of days


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> wow! thats a lot of $$
> if you can turn a screw driver.. you can replace a speedo
> the speedo runs about $160(online), setting the mileage about $24
> pull a few screws to take the trim off from around the cluster, then there are 4 screws that hold the cluster in and a couple more that hold the speedo in... you can do it!
> I replaced mine and I had no clue... its pretty simple


Thanks, man. The extraction was exactly as you described. I had to make a "practice run" in order to get the correct part number for ABC, but the necessary bits went back together easily, so I could get to/fro work while awaiting delivery. You rock.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

good job! I think the hardest part is getting the plastic lens off without cracking it!


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Flash: Speedometer Works!*

Here's a big shout out to Speedo: Thanks for the referral to Nissan Parts and Accessories Retail, Wholesale, Performance.. The ordering process was convenient, and the folks at ABC were very helpful in identifying the exact speedometer head that I needed. The service was outstanding in every respect. I had already been sold the incorrect speed sensor by my local Nissan dealer, so dealing with people who could get it right the first time was a welcome relief.

Cheers!

:givebeer:


----------



## rummy53 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Victory!*

A week later, and everything is working perfectly. I had one of the instrument bulbs go dim right after I installed the new speedo head. The price online was $15.69/bulb, but I found a good substitute at Napa for $2.99 for a twin-pack. I replaced all the similarly-rated instrument bulbs, and, with a slight change in the illumination appearance, they all work great.


----------

